# adopting



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm very new at mice breeding, actually my intentions were the opposite, but I'm fully committed to my hobby now. my mouse gave birth last night and i have friends that want to adopt them. For future reference though, how would i find someone willing to adopt


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

That's a difficult question to answer depending on your reason for breeding. 
If the mice you're breeding are pets and you want any babies you breed to go off and become pets too, then the best way for you to find them homes would be to place adverts on websites (Gumtree, PreLoved etc. if you're in the UK). The problem with this is that they're not the most commonly kept small animal and people won't pay much for them. Giving them away free to a good home would most likely encourage people who would like to make them into snake food, which I doubt you would want. 
The best thing to do would be only breed litters that you know can either be found homes, or be adopted by friends/kept by you. If you don't do this you will end up having to cull your mice numbers down, which if you're breeding for pets is something you're unlikely to want to do!

If you're breeding to improve certain lines/colours/coats etc. or to show then that broadens the number of people who may be interested in adopting your mice. Having said that, that will only apply if you're breeding good quality animals. When breeding for this purpose mice aren't adopted out very frequently unless they are surplus to your own requirements- once you've taking into account the initial cull and that 1-2 (or maybe more) will be right to keep, a maximum of about 3-5 babies will remain to be homed. If they are a desirable variation then you may well find them homes through sites like this or again possibly ad sites.

The difference is that breeding for pets you are basically breeding to sell, and breeding for other people. When breeding for colour/coat/improvement/showing you are breeding for yourself, and anything surplus is just that- it can either be sold/traded or can be culled. 
It's also worth mentioning that you would find it considerably easier to home does as they can together.

Obviously I don't know what your particular breeding aim is but I hope this helps in some way! (sorry if I've rambled!)


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

MissPorter13, I've noticed that you put a lot of thought into your posts when people ask questions. You're also very kind and patient, as well as helpful, and you give excellent advice and support. I think that's very nice.


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

MojoMouse said:


> MissPorter13, I've noticed that you put a lot of thought into your posts when people ask questions. You're also very kind and patient, as well as helpful, and you give excellent advice and support. I think that's very nice.


Thank you for that, cheered me up and plus it's reassuring to know I'm not just waffling on needlessly!
We're all on here to learn/pursue a hobby and we all started somewhere- I've only just got into it myself! I've learnt and been taught a lot by the wonderful people on here so if I can pass on even a bit of what I know to someone else I'll be happy


----------

